# Urban Survival Kit Recommendations?



## blackwolfsurvival (Jan 2, 2016)

First time poster...glad to be here.

I live in a medium sized city and recently we had a power outage that knocked us off the grid for 48 hours. This was the first time I experienced anything like that. By the second day I could tell people were getting edgy. While not everybody went nuts, stores were definitely filled with people who were scurrying for resources.

I was there to get water myself and this guy basically pushed me out of the way to grab the remaining bottles...lol. People were reverting back to their animal nature.

Anyways, this got me thinking about surviving a real urban disaster. I began googling and ran across a list of some items that one should include in an urban survival kit. Build An Urban Survival Kit And Survive In The City

I was wondering if you guys have experience putting these kits together and what kind of gear I should include. I'm about to spend some money on this stuff because I don't want to get caught in another situation unprepared. Thanks!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What climate? You need water and food to survive basically. Shelter and a way to heat or cook the food.

These are nice.
Amazon.com : Sawyer Products Mini Water Filtration System : Camping Water Filters : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Protection, do you have protection? Mace pepper spray, learn a martial art or a gun.... the guy that pushed,


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome over here. Sure you will get a lot of advice on the topic but for me I would concentrate on Water..food and ammo. In that order. Solar and wind up powered radios and lights are nice.


----------



## blackwolfsurvival (Jan 2, 2016)

James m said:


> What climate? You need water and food to survive basically. Shelter and a way to heat or cook the food.
> 
> These are nice.
> Amazon.com : Sawyer Products Mini Water Filtration System : Camping Water Filters : Sports & Outdoors


Mild climate. I'm thinking to keep this kit as light as possible. I guess that means no tent...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

start with the "3 Bs" - Beans/Band Aids/Bullets and expand from there .... you'll already experienced the most important item under "Beans" - water

the guy that shoved you to get the bottled water on the store shelf - he'll be the type coming thru your front door once the shelves are empty


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just stock the food you normally buy. Just buy more. Rotate it out because of the best by date. A few cases of bottled water.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Your site has a decent list but I don't like the bag you've chosen, too tactical for urban. You wanna be a grey man. Nice touch on the silcock key by the way. I would include a sawyer mini or equivalent and a water bladder supplemented with a 32 Oz stainless bottle. If it's legal I would add a handgun with extra mags. For SHTF a lockpick set and crowbar would be great. You might think about adding some type of cordage as well. Make sure you know how to use all this stuff.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Get yourself in position to not have to worry about the last water, or the last anything---


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

As Tango stated, have supplies on hand. Yes, having a kit like you linked to is not a bad idea, but the most likely event is going to be the one just like you mentioned. If you have food, water, ways to cook it, and a way to defend it, you may not need to go anywhere. That said, where are you going? In an urban environment like you describe, it's a long way out, and that's assuming you actually have a someplace to go. Your house or apartment likely is going to be the safest place for you to be, not out on the street. The best away to not get in a fight is to make sure you don't get yourself into a position where that is likely.

Now if you are just doing a shameless plug for your website, so be it, and we can all be on our way...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Your site has a decent list but I don't like the bag you've chosen, too tactical for urban. You wanna be a grey man. Nice touch on the silcock key by the way. I would include a sawyer mini or equivalent and a water bladder supplemented with a 32 Oz stainless bottle. If it's legal I would add a handgun with extra mags. For SHTF a lockpick set and crowbar would be great. You might think about adding some type of cordage as well. Make sure you know how to use all this stuff.


As an old amateur lock picker I would suggest forgetting the lock pick set. It takes a lot of practice to get proficient and modern locks are crazy hard to pick. A .12 gauge shotgun works much better than a set of lock picks..lol.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Booze and caned meat, chicken, fish. Food and trade items. Am/fm radio solar powered or rechargeable batteries with a solar recharger. Stash of cash is good as atm machines may be down. Sawyer mini, life straw, water bladder. Pistol and a firearm with folding stalk(hide under coat). Ak 47? Medicine if you require it. Bbq grill if stove doesn't work. Is there a clean water source with fish nearby? Pocket fisherman and accessories.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

12 Survival Lessons from Ukraine | The Modern Survivalist

http://www.silverdoctors.com/one-year-in-hellsurviving-a-full-shtf-collapse-in-bosnia/

Depending on the situation, these are a good read.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the suggestion of buying more of what you use daily. It also depends on your dwelling... House, apartment, condo, etc. as to what you can store (capacity) and what you can create (rocket stoves, water collection, etc)

I think you need to do a risk analysis over an above the basics of food/water/shelter/protection for a minimum of 2 weeks. In your area what is the most likely source of a disaster? Hurricane, winter storm, tornado, etc and then figure out what you think would be the impact. If you start prepping for those type risks and impacts then some of the prepping for larger ones (EMP/financial collapse/civil disorder) start to fall into place.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I looks like everything was said . Will he do it ? That's another post . lmao


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out this thread: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html You may find some useful info in it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> Protection, do you have protection? Mace pepper spray, learn a martial art or a gun.... the guy that pushed,


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

WELCOME! And congrats on having made it through the experience.

You would be surprised at how little you actually need outside of water, a little food, a way to maintain body temps near normal, and something to occupy your mind. A few years back I was traveling for work and got stuck in Atlanta, Georgia (a relatively warm town compared o the rest of the US) during Ice-Mageddon of Feb 2014. We were stuck in a hotel near Duluth, GA for about 48 hours with power that would come on for an hour and be off for three or four. Sometimes all we got was 20 minutes of juice. No phones worked, no cable TV, no cell, no wifi, no internet, no heat. We did have food and water - and booooooooze.

I carry a small pack in my travel bag - my go bag. It has first aid stuff, fire stuff, a SOL-Bivvy, solar charger for cell phones, some energy dense food, water purification tablets and a knife (that I keep in my CHECKED BAG when I fly). Since I had traveled for business, my attire was light, mostly nice slacks and button down shirts. I made it out better than fine. You have to be smart. My room had two beds so I used one mattress against the window for insulation and the extra bedding was used around the gaps because the mattress wasn't a solid fit. My room was easily 10 to 15 degrees warmer than my peers. We all hung out in one room to keep temps up too.

So I would tell you that your survival pack is more about your state of mind that what you brought. The pack is just a starter kit to bridge the gap while you ramp up on self sufficiency.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

water/water purifier/filter etc.. are all things I would put at the top of my list.

one thing I am learning more and more is that water is second only to proper clothing (in extreme envionments)


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

I live in an urban coastal semi tropical climate, very hot and humid. For our household water is number one. Not just water stored but ways to filter water (toilet tank, pool, etc...). Food that does not require heating (condo no balcony) first aid kit and medical knowledge, extra medicine for my dog who has seizures. Obviously we have ways to protect ourselves, what and how is a personal decision. If a hurricane comes and takes our vehicle out to sea (happened before) and we have to foot it out then a blow up lifeboat and minimalist BOB (urban commuter bag so not look tactical and draw attention) to get to dry land. Every situation is unique and your skills and mental fortitude are more important than stuff. Anyone can have their stuff taken, how u react is what makes a survivor.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have two bags one is a dedicated BOB in case I have to Bug out and the other is an canvas messenger bag intended for short trips away from my location where I don't need a full bag just a few items. It helps to know your locale so as to identify possible sources of water or potential hazards.

Add a little extra to the shopping list of what you normally buy and set it aside. Throw in a couple of water jugs or more depending what you have room for and you are on your way. Always keep the tank on your vehicle more than half full and appropriate clothing for the climate.

That's a very short list, for a topic that people have written books about. One can keep it simple or stock up for the apocalypse, so there really is no one right answer other than take care of the basics and have a plan.


----------

